# Aggression?



## december (Oct 5, 2013)

Hi there i rescused two pigeons about four months ago. They were just babies and i bottle fed them and they seem to be healthy and happy for the most part. Ive been letting them out to feed them by hand and they love to perch on me when they have thier fly time but if i try to pet them or put my hands in their cage they (the one more than the other) will coo agressivly and try to bite or wingslap me. Ive put up a divider in their cage so that they dont mate when they become sexually mature (their from the same nest) i wasnt sure if maybe that had something to do with it or if maybe they just view my hands as a threat. When i have to catch them to go back in their cage i gentley use one hand to keep their wings down and a hand underneath, im not rough with them. So i was just wondering if anybody knows how i can make them more receptive to being pet


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

- Pigeons are like us. They also have unique characters and personalities. Some of my pigeons have no problem when I pet them. They interact and coo to my hand. But there are some others which won't tolerate me touching them. They will also bite and wingslap me like your birds do. They are very aggressive toward my hand.
Some pigeons just simply don't tolerate any other thing's presence in their pen/section/perch/private room. The love privacy 
- At about four months of age they are doing what other pigeons do i.e, protecting their pen as you put them in separate sections. Some say that they see our hands as a another creature so they can't figure out that its part of our body. They feel threatened by hands by seeing them as a different creature so attack them but I don't believe so.

You need to spend as much time as you can and socialise with them. Young birds are just like adolescents-less on wisdom ,more on attitude. Some turn out be nice socialable pets when they grow up.


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

_I agree with Brocky, pigeons are like people: If someone doesn't like you, you can't ask him to do.

Some pigeons do change their behaviours towards us eventually some not, I think that Agression thing has something to do with genes heritage i.e If you breed two agressive pigeons their offspring will likely carry their Agressive behaviours.

You don't have to prevent them from mating just because they are nest mates.
It's very normal that nest mates and siblings Pair up and mate & produce Babies._


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You are going into their space when you reach into their cage. It's normal for most pigeons to protect their territory. And most pigeons do not like being petted. They will fly to you for a treat or something, but they don't normally want to be picked up or petted.


----------



## Kastan (Apr 19, 2014)

This is my first posting and I pray that someone can help me with this. I just got 6 pairs of Hubble pigeons and I put them in a loft with some Homers. I just got the Hubbles on Wednesday a week ago. By Friday of that week a friend and I found one of the Hubbles that had cornered another Hubble and upon examination the cornered bird had been fatally pecked almost to death. The next morning I found the bird had died and also found another Hubble that had been dead that I hadn't seen behind some grain. Then this morning I go out there and find one of my Homers had been picked to death from its neck wounds. What on Earth is going on here? It's bad enough to keep the vermin out of the loft but murdering pigeons. Please someone tell me what I am doing wrong and/or should be doing? My luck with birds has not been really much fun yet and getting very expensive. I am desperate!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm sorry for the problems you are having, but this is an old post. You need to start a new post so many will see it. I'll PM you on how to do that.


If people start coming in on this thread, then you start a new one, things just get confusing and things get repeated on both threads. Starting a new one will get you more responses.


----------

